# Kemerovo. The city in Siberia



## Comfortably Numb (Dec 19, 2007)

Wow, looks absolutely gorgeous in the snow. A true winter wonderland. I would live there!!


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Last Sunday went to the monument to the miners. It is located on the banks of the river Tom, in a good lookout.

Here's what this place from the other side of the river.


Parking in front alley leading to the monument:


Alley leading to the monument:


Sculpture in the alley:


Alley is surrounded by pine trees:


Monument:

The monument is a symbol of the heroic miners' work and is dedicated to the memory of dead miners of Kuzbass. The bronze sculpture installed in the city of Kemerovo on the right bank of the river Tom. The sculpture - 7 meters, pedestal height - 4.5 m, weight of the monument - 5 tons. The author of the monument "Memory of the Kuzbass miners" - the sculptor Ernst Neizvestny.

Close-up:


Panorama from the observation deck:


The view from the zoom:


River port:




The beginning of the Kuznetsk Avenue:


Tram on the bridge:


Tram on the viaduct:




Ferris wheel in the park:


Quay:


View of the central district of the city:


Built cafe:


Skyscraper and the monument:


View of the residential area of the city:


View of the industrial zone of the city:


Industrial torch:


Steam eruption:


Probably, the oldest industrial chimney in the city:


Kemerovo power plant:

Stack height of over 200 meters.

Coal storage:


Lastly panorama:


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

From the 9th of may, the Victory Day:


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Interesting looking city. Thanks for sharing the pictures. The contrast between winter and summer is remarkable.


----------



## thomas_zul (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks fo this thread. I've just watched the whole thread and I must say -40 degrees in winter is something!! And those industrial shots are scary but at the same time very interesting.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

thomas_zul said:


> Thanks fo this thread. I've just watched the whole thread and I must say -40 degrees in winter is something!!


-40 Is not the limit, in my memory, and it was -50 


thomas_zul said:


> And those industrial shots are scary but at the same time very interesting.


Nothing scary in industry no. She just has already a few old, the legacy of the 90's


From some foreshortening even looks good


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

A bit of summer


----------



## 600West218 (Aug 30, 2010)

Koshmar said:


> -40 Is not the limit, in my memory, and it was -50
> 
> Nothing scary in industry no. She just has already a few old, the legacy of the 90's
> 
> ...


I absolutely LOOOOOOOVE these pictures...

Please keep sharing


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

600West218 said:


> Please keep sharing


All right. Only this time, the other part of the city without the plants 

Abandoned fountain:


Lilac:


Street Patriots:


The Holy Trinity Church:






Park Kuzbass, the youngest city park:




Monument "Hands Mom":


Panorama of Leninsky district:


Village Sukhovo, is located almost right next to the city:


Electrical intersection 


Truck crane:


Truck Water Utility:


Church under construction:


Small gas station:


Mosque:


October Avenue:


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Little update 

Near the circus:






The building is owned by Rosreestr (The Federal Service for State Registration, Cadastre and Cartography):


Sculpture "Storks":


Pritomsky avenue:


Flowerbeds:




There are several dealers selling different brands of cars:








Horsewoman:


Pritomsky avenue:


Museum of railway equipment. In the background, a large white building, is the 
administration of the local railway:


Construction:


Children's railway station "Pionerskaya":


View from the terrace of Pioneer Boulevard:




Fountain on Pioneer Boulevard:


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Yesterday's event Red Rocks in Kemerovo  

On the approach:






Lenin monument in the square where the event took place:












Masha and the Bear - Russian rock band, founded in 1997 in Krasnodar by vocalist Maria Makarova:























Monument to Lenin:



Mumiy Troll is a Russian rock group, founded in 1983 in Vladivostok by vocalist and songwriter Ilya Lagutenko:


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Arochnaya Street:














Pushkin on the wall:


Repair of underground utilities on Pushkin Square:






The Fox and the Crane, the characters of Russian folk tales:


Theatre for Children and Youth


Park of children and young people:


















Art composition "Cloud in a puddle":


Monument Lobsang Rampa:




Satellite communication station "Orbita":






A large plate is not functioning for a long time. Previously, she watched the broadcast satellites "Orbit", and turned over the horizon and vertically. Now the work is done through the center of two small satellite dishes (they are under great).

Pritomsky quay:


Monument "The River Tom":


View from the quay:


Art object:


Someone's photo shoot


Wood and porch 


Funny angel 

http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bahovets/view/904120/


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Catholic Parish of the Immaculate Heart of the Blessed Virgin Mary:




Stella in the Rudnichny (Mining) district:


Panorama of the city:


Memorial cross on the mountain right bank of the river:


Miners Monument, view from the nearby mountains:


Factory "Koksokhim" view from the Kuznetsk bridge:


Factory "Koksokhim", panorama:


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Slightly cloudy city:












































http://fotki.yandex.ru/users/bahovets/view/909951/


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Evening city.

Shop Angelita:


Fountain:





Vesennyaya (Spring) street:














The other side of the river:


Kuznetsky bridge:


Pritomsky Quay:


Power plant:


Drama Theatre:


Soviet avenue:






Again fountain 


The Eternal Flame:


Cafe "LeMyr":


Pritomsky Quay:




Kuzbass bridge:

Light zigzag in the right part of the picture in the sky - it's a plane.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

50 years of October street:


Cafe "Fuji":


Sunset over the Lenin Prospekt:


Power plant:


Pritomsky Quay:


Sculpture "The Cradle" on Vesennyaya Street


Private house on the street Sportivnaya:


Residential complex "Caravel":


Residential complex "Tomskij dock":


Residential complex "Kemerovo-city"


Dvuzhilnogo street:


Building crane:


River Iskitimka:


Art Museum:


Skyline:


Some photos satellite city of Forest Glade.

Emerald Street in the satellite town of Forest Glade:




Park in the satellite town of Forest Glade:




Homestead in the satellite town of Forest Glade:


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Good shots. I hope it continues.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

paul62 said:


> Good shots. I hope it continues.


Thank you! I was beginning to think no one is interested, for a long time no one commented.

'll post now so scenes with people and different things. And next week looks like we will start the winter. Forecasts give -10 and snow. Meanwhile +8 and the rain.

Exhibition of special equipment:







Graffiti:




The old symbols:


Carved owl:


Storm over the city:


Moon:


Street:


The unusual flower:


Dwarf:


Cranes:


Lost in the courtyards of the monument:


Arriving by train:


In the car:


Road:


Cobweb in the fence:


Bread at the fair:


Outdoor fruit shop:


The washing machine fire:


Construction of an underground garage:


In the arch:


Girl with camera:


Autumn branch:


Possible future captain 


Bicycle family:


Race:


Greeting:


Photographer:


Dog:


Most likely, will begin next winter photos


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Very, very interesting. Russia looks to me like . . . Russia. It just doesn't look quite like anywhere else. Reminds me of the movie "Dr. Zhivago".

FYI, I'm surprised it gets so cold so far south. I spent a winter in Antarctica and -40C or so was a very usual temperature there in winter. Of course I was on Ross Island nearer the sea which moderates temps even though it's ice-covered. At the South Pole (and the Russian station at Vostok where I've been) it gets much colder (-75C or even colder).

I do wonder why Russian cities seem to have such wide streets. They seem to have been that way even before there were a lot of cars. In American and European cities that are old enough to predate cars, streets are much narrower.


----------



## Eins4 (Oct 30, 2010)

Really good pictures, Kemerovo is an interesting place.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

charliewong90 said:


> cool shots......very nice country specially in wintertime.


Thank you!
Winter is really fabulous


----------



## Jarino (Jan 24, 2015)

*Kemerovo photos*

Hello, your photos of Kemerovo are awesome...thank you for posting now I can make a picture of the city.
Appreciated!


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Maslenica (Shrovetide)


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

School:


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Spring has come


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a great city Kemerovo! Incredibly Beautiful Photos! Thanks.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

gratteciel said:


> Incredibly Beautiful Photos!


Thanks!


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

Interesting, but for some reason I think all russian cities look almost the same (except St Petersburg & Moscow) I couldnt spot the difference between places like Kemerovo, Omsk, Perm, Novosibirsk, Tomsk.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

NordikNerd said:


> I think all russian cities look almost the same (except St Petersburg & Moscow) I couldnt spot the difference between places like Kemerovo, Omsk, Perm, Novosibirsk, Tomsk.


I think you are not quite right. Of course in Soviet times, basically all of the city was built on standard projects. But each city has a unique center. Some parts are very similar, but in General, every city has its own aura.

For example, here took in the Google maps views of main street above cities from the monument to Lenin on the main street. Yes, in every city in the center still is a monument to Lenin  The Soviet legacy.

Kemerovo:









Omsk:









Perm:









Novosibirsk:









Tomsk:









Not to say that they look the same


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

beautiful and looks neat specially when the city is under snow.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

karlvan said:


> beautiful and looks neat specially when the city is under snow.


Thanks!


----------



## charliewong90 (Nov 24, 2009)

cool shots......I like showing us the people in your city,.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Photos with a good camera of course great, but the camera is not always at hand unlike smartphone. 

A selection of photos from my phone, from autumn to spring. It is clearly seen whims of nature.

Autumn.
September:












October:








































November:




















Winter will be back later


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Winter.

December:




















January:




























February:


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Spring.

March:














April:


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

very nice shots and the place too and I like your photos of the people in that celebration in costumes.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

alexander2000 said:


> very nice shots and the place too and I like your photos of the people in that celebration in costumes.


Thank you!


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Spring


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Victory Day! 
Just went taking pictures of everything that seemed interesting


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Recently I took off in the evening.



Snow this year very much, do not have time to evacuate.


----------



## Xtartrex (Feb 18, 2013)

The last set of pictures defines very well the spirit of the moment, keep the pictures coming!


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

8 May 2016. Suddenly, it began to snow.

















Decorations before Victory Day:














Inscription: Caution! The falling snow


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Accidentally found this movie about the city, in English.
It's from 2012, but still.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

I photographed this week.
The beginning of spring, the dirtiest and grayest time.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Winter is gone


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Photos from may 9 - Victory Day

In the morning it was snowing 


But then luckily then the sky cleared up


----------



## Why-Why (Jul 20, 2016)

A very lively and interesting set!


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Why-Why said:


> A very lively and interesting set!


Thank you, that's from the same photo set:


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Today I photographed with the mountains of the right Bank of the river.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

^^

The photo with the bridge is just so wonderful.


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

nice photo update of a beautiful city. I particularly like those old model cars.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Photos of day of the Miner.





























The pictures much more if interested I can put more.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Carnival of flowers


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

One old friend of mine (he was from Perm) said to me, that he loves more the winter than the summer in Siberia. In winter are no mosquitoes he said to me. But I see that the life in Kemerovo awakes in summer. Nice people!!! Many colorful buildings in your city - at the first view very kitschy for me - but maybe the city need this colorful buildings because of the very long and gray winter? Or is there any other explanation or is it not the case for new buildings in construction process? thanks


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Many colorful buildings in your city - at the first view very kitschy for me - but maybe the city need this colorful buildings because of the very long and gray winter? Or is there any other explanation or is it not the case for new buildings in construction process? thanks


You're right, it's all about the long winter. The more Northern of the city more colorful. Eye need for something to cling to when all around is white.


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

It´s interesting to see the steet life of citizen in a city with long winters and where the economy is based on mining industry. Maybe the most occupation in long and cold months of women is shopping and of men drinking. 
I hope the government invest more in winter sports and education. And the citizen stay in the city and don´t go to Novosibirsk and other bigger cities.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> Maybe the most occupation in long and cold months of women is shopping and of men drinking.


In fact, peoples drink less every year. In the winter a lot of different activities. Maybe it only seems that in winter life stops, but it's not.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

What to do in the winter

Ski




























Snowkiting










Snowmobile










Fishing










Swimming










Etcetera


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

A new fountain. Opened in late August.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Beautiful pictures. 

Btw: when you pronounce your nick name in french, that's mean "nightmare"


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

General Electric said:


> Btw: when you pronounce your nick name in french, that's mean "nightmare"


In Russian it is also "nightmare" 
Just, I have a nickname Kosh, and here it is already in use. I was born in March. So I decided to add to nick the first three letters of the month. It turned out Kosh_mar_


----------



## Leongname (Nov 13, 2012)

wonderful thread of beautiful city in Russia :applause: magnificent night's shots!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

What a gorgeous thread this is! kay:
I especially liked the winter pics and the colorful festivals. 
Great job!


----------



## VITESKI RED ZMAJA (Apr 2, 2012)

Koshmar said:


> In Russian it is also "nightmare"
> Just, I have a nickname Kosh, and here it is already in use. I was born in March. So I decided to add to nick the first three letters of the month. It turned out Kosh_mar_




In Serbian meens "nightmare" too. Maybee taken from French.
I don´t know how far your city is in the north of Russia, but can you sometimes see the Aurora borealis in the night heaven?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Kemerovo :cheers:


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

VITESKI RED ZMAJA said:


> I don´t know how far your city is in the north of Russia, but can you sometimes see the Aurora borealis in the night heaven?


Unfortunately no, Aurora borealis we have not seen. Kemerovo is situated on the same parallel with Moscow. We have a humid continental climate.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Benonie said:


> What a gorgeous thread this is! kay:
> I especially liked the winter pics and the colorful festivals.
> Great job!


Thank you! 

Here are some more photos from the holiday.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

A bit of September photo


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Thought it would be interesting.

In this photo, Kemerovo embankment early sixties of the last century.


GKC81 said:


>


And so it looks now: 










If anyone needs in color.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

How wonderful! :applause:



Koshmar said:


>


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Somewhere for a couple of days as winter came to us


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Recently, in our town, the festiva "Meet the Jubilee". Folk and choreographic ensembles, choral groups, orchestras of Russian folk instruments, pop and jazz music, vocalists and musicians performed on the stage. Only local bands performed.

Several photos and videos from the festival:

Video of several fragments of speeches.




































Fully album here


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

On July 27, the festival "Heroes of Rock" was held in our city.

Some photos from the preparation of the festival.









And photos from the festival.

*Royal Hunt*

















*Trio SILENZIUM*







*Within Temptation*



























*Accept*






























Here are more photos 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/bahovets/albums/72157710470707166/


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Made a video of a rock festival from his recordings.





Description:
Filmed at the rock festival on the camera and on a smartphone, hence several different sound in different fragments. 
There was no task to film everything, so the video was written in several small fragments, mostly photographed.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Today in Kemerovo opened a new Park.
"Angels Park" was built on the site of the burned shopping center "Winter cherry".

My photo report from the opening of the Park. Unfortunately, the weather is cloudy.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

Some more photos of the Park. This time evening.


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

A few autumnal views from last Sunday.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates once again; well done


----------



## Koshmar (Jan 23, 2012)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates once again; well done


Thank you! 

A few more photos.

The new courthouse has just been completed:



























The central square of the city:




































Monument to Pushkin:


----------

